# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  The Micro 3D Printer is now on Kickstarter!

## Eddie

For those that were waiting for this to hit Kickstarter, M3D's Micro 3D Printer is now available on Kickstarter.  It just launched today and has already brought in over $300,000!  

Check it out at https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...mer-3d-printer

----------


## Egon van Engelen

It's $ 3,000,000 now, did anyone support this project? Only 3 days left ;o)

----------


## palawanisland

i hope backers have started to received their units. i like to have a small unit i can easily move around for presentation and marketing.  :Smile:

----------


## curious aardvark

there are units out there. 
But they really don't print that well.

----------

